# My first reptile



## moldveien (Aug 27, 2017)

So today I will be picking up my first reptile ever, I would not have posted about it if it had not been for certain issues with this in Norway, in 1977 1st of january the norwegian senate banned ALL herptiles except if you were issued a liscense, and no one could get a liscense without proper reasoning, either that being running a zoo or allergies to regular pets (Allergetic people could be issued a tortoise/turtle and nothing else) but on the 15th of august this year 15 species became legal, only reptiles no amphibians (the reasoning for this was ilness in wild populations in sweden stemming from captive exotics :/) I will post the list of species if someone wants it but anyway I am making this post to say I will finally get to own one of these magnificent creatures. Mantids was my alternative through the years while waiting, and I will probobly still mainly keep mantids as they dont take much space but just wanted to say this for people who take their right to own such pets for granted, the government could easily find some reason to take them away...


----------



## Connor (Aug 27, 2017)

Congrats! Have fun with some reptiles!


----------



## moldveien (Aug 28, 2017)

Already ahead of you


----------



## Connor (Aug 28, 2017)

Wow, what a beauty!


----------



## Teamonger (Aug 28, 2017)

Contgratz on the tiny Cutie! Nothing better then sticky gecko feets!


----------



## moldveien (Aug 29, 2017)

I preffer frogs, but none are legal so this cutie got my huge tree frog enclosure   (I used to have some but sold them once the list came out.)


----------

